# Possible new AAW club in the north Houston area?



## SteveRussell (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello to the group,

We have a terrific AAW club in the Houston area (Gulf Coast Woodturners Association), but Houston is a really BIG city (2006 Census - 2.14 million/600 square miles in city limits) and I have met numerous turners in the northern parts of Houston and surrounding areas (Conroe, Magnolia, Kingwood, Huntsville etc.) that have not joined GCWA because they say it's too far to go to the meetings. 

Many of GCWA's meetings are in the southern, or central part of Houston (they do move the meetings around the city) and if you're in the "far" north as we say, it can be 50+ miles or more one way to attend a meeting. I've been a proud member of GCWA for many years and I have always felt that the long drive to attend the meetings was not a problem, but some of the retired turners I have met recently think it's just too far to actively participate, so they have not joined. 

Therefore, I'm trying to gauge if there is any interest in starting a new AAW club in the north Houston area. Houston is certainly large enough to support more than one AAW club... It would be my hope that if this club gets off the ground, it could work with the GCWA to promote and enhance woodturning for all area members. 

I'm willing to spearhead the effort to see if there is sufficient interest in starting a new club. I'm a professional woodturner in The Woodlands, Texas area, which is 35 miles north of downtown Houston. Please email me and let me know your thoughts. I would like to say that I have no problems whatsoever with GCWA... I've been a proud member for many years and I have many close friends in the club. 

Thanks for your comments. If you prefer to respond via private email, my address is:

steverussell2436@comcast.net


----------



## jskeen (Nov 16, 2007)

I would be interested.


----------



## SteveRussell (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello,

Thanks for your interest. I'm keeping a list of those who may be interested. If this idea gets traction, I will contact you. Take care and all the best to you and yours!


----------



## great12b4ever (Nov 16, 2007)

I would be interested also

Rob


----------



## SteveRussell (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello again,

So far, the response has been good. [] There are several woodturners who are interested in additional club in the north Houston area. I will be sending out an email in the next couple of days to update everyone on the progress. Thanks again for your support! Take care and all the best to you and yours!


----------

